# Zoe in the snow



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Since we're getting buried in snow today we had to videotape our dog Zoe (German Shepherd/Rottweiler) playing in the snow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7N0cV8h7ZE&feature=channel_page






Lara Amber


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cute Lara, thanks for sharing with all us pet lovers!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awww cute!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, Zoe really seems to be having a great time. Cool!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Loved the video.  Your "Snow Baby" was having a great time.  He did a great job of entertaining you while you guys shovelled.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol! Jus don't forget to remind Zoe not to eat yellow snow


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I bet she slept like a rock afterwards. What a great video. She was having a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's so cute! Sure looks he loves the snow and dont care to be thrown with snow.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

*phew*  I thought Zoe was your Kindle for a minute there!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That was great, Lara! Thanks for sharing!


----------

